# Look what I found!



## Ashley (May 7, 2005)

Meet Peaches







Peaches has a buddy named PEbbles but she will NOT be clipped. The person who we got her from does not believe in halter breaking.


----------



## Farmhand (May 7, 2005)

Neat, we have two mini donkeys.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (May 8, 2005)

Whoa, I have never seen a donkey with ears that big lol!!!


----------



## Ashley (May 8, 2005)

There not really that big, there just not clipped. I dont clip any ears around here unless I am takeing them to a show. THey need the bug protection, thus makeing there ears look bigger.


----------



## minimule (May 9, 2005)

Cute Ashley. She looks good clipped. Her ears do look long but that's OK......she's a LONGEAR. Good luck with her buddy too. Sounds like you have a lot of work ahead of you.


----------



## shminifancier (May 9, 2005)

Congrats to you for getting into the Long eared ones and having fun with donks and on how much fun they are ..


----------



## Shari (May 11, 2005)

Humm,, that is one nice Donkey that followed you home.


----------

